# Sun Coral Frag and Hammer Coral is getting out of control!



## bonnicagi (Aug 19, 2009)

1) where can I find a nice, small sun coral frag? Ive been looking everywhere in GTA and can't find one

2) My Hammer coral is huge - its squashed up against the corner of my 14g biocube...its in healthy condition, nice white tissue, no skeleton exposed....when the lights are off it "shrivels" up but when lights are on...it expands like no bodies busness...If anyone can give advice on how to frag this that'd be great...Id be willing to give off a head for free or trade for a sun coral frag...

Thanks!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hammers are one of the easiest corals to frag. I use wire cutters  Pick the branch(es) that you are looking to remove and try to get as far from the tissue as possible. They are very brittle and will snap easily


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

when you manage to frag the hammer coral successfully, let me know and i'll trade you finger leathers, xenia or some mushrooms (greens, red, purples, whateva you want).


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would also like a frag if you have extras =)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

UnderTheSea said:


> Hammers are one of the easiest corals to frag. I use wire cutters  Pick the branch(es) that you are looking to remove and try to get as far from the tissue as possible. They are very brittle and will snap easily


If it's a non-branching type, you're unfortunately SOL.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Is it really true that you can't frag wall types though? Because people used to say that you can't frag scollys, but they're doing it now.

Definitely not a beginner thing to do, but out of curiosity, has it been done? If a scolly can be fragged, I'd think a wall type euphyllia could be too.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Is it really true that you can't frag wall types though? Because people used to say that you can't frag scollys, but they're doing it now.
> 
> Definitely not a beginner thing to do, but out of curiosity, has it been done? If a scolly can be fragged, I'd think a wall type euphyllia could be too.


Here is some info for you Eric.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ah, I knew I had seen it done before. So it seems it's as easy as fragging a branching type too. Neato.


----------

